# Why is Danganronpa so overrated?



## Keishin (Jun 24, 2019)

Like legit from what I've seen from the first two games the cases and trials are terrible. The first game was goddamn abysmal; some of the worst pacing I've ever seen. Figured most of them out in 5 minutes from the tropes and then sat through 20 hours of cringe. What. The. Fuck. Trial segments had no reason to exist in that game, it's like the characters were brain dead. Main character and villain were a joke and game felt super monotonous with the lack of different settings.

Danganronpa 2 tried to fix the problems of 1 by adding more substance and hints to the cases and new information during trials at times along with the island but it was still a one trick pony - in one case catch that one statement that smells in the beginning and your good to go and in another case go by your gut to who feels like the one who did it because the writers forgot what they had written and went with that instead, or the one case thats impossible to guess because of Subverting Expectations.
Take Nagito out and you almost got as trash of a game as DR1.

- Main story thinks it's crazy and over the top when it's just embarassing.
- The soundtrack for these games has to be someones bad joke, right? Theres not a single track I can jam to or would spent any time looking up.

Wouldn't rank any of the cases in a top 50 list.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 24, 2019)

I never see anyone talk about it, so it probably isn't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jun 24, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I never see anyone talk about it, so it probably isn't.


Danganronpa even has multiple seasons of anime adaptations.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jun 24, 2019)

If it was a JRPG I'd play it.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 24, 2019)

This is the first time i even hear of Danganronpa


----------



## Hit The Badass (Jun 27, 2019)

It's just like Persona 

So yeah definitely overrated 

Inb4 angry Persona fanboys defending their "masterpiece"


----------



## Keishin (Jun 27, 2019)

Hit The Badass said:


> It's just like Persona
> 
> So yeah definitely overrated
> 
> Inb4 angry Persona fanboys defending their "masterpiece"


Persona


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 27, 2019)

Overrated? I thought it was the opposite.
Sorry to hear you didn't like it, OP. Personally, I wish I could forget everything about these games so I could experience them for the first time again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Keishin (Jun 27, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Overrated? I thought it was the opposite.
> Sorry to hear you didn't like it, OP. Personally, I wish I could forget everything about these games so I could experience them for the first time again.


 the first game was 3 out of 10 so im glad you cant just forget these trash heaps and rather focus on something else.


----------



## Magic (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## xenos5 (Jun 27, 2019)

There are not many games that scratch the same itch mystery solving itch that Danganronpa does (and the anime art style and characters also makes it quite distinct). The most directly comparable game series is Ace Attorney which is also widely loved. I cannot get enough of the system of presenting evidence to show contradictions. And I love mind bending twists that make me rethink everything i've learned. 

The Zero Escape Series and the game Ghost Trick (same writer as Ace Attorney) while having a different gameplay style also have especially entertaining mysteries and twists so I would recommend those in the same vein.


----------



## Keishin (Jun 28, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> There are not many games that scratch the same itch mystery solving itch that Danganronpa does (and the anime art style and characters also makes it quite distinct). The most directly comparable game series is Ace Attorney which is also widely loved. I cannot get enough of the system of presenting evidence to show contradictions. And I love mind bending twists that make me rethink everything i've learned.
> 
> The Zero Escape Series and the game Ghost Trick (same writer as Ace Attorney) while having a different gameplay style also have especially entertaining mysteries and twists so I would recommend those in the same vein.



Yes im familiar with all of those and DR is the bottom of the barrel easily
Ghost Trick is not good. Just some puzzle adventure game with a wack story but we already got 7 those in Professor Layton.


----------



## kingjr9000 (Jul 13, 2019)

It could probably be because of waifus and husbandos.  But personally, I love everything about it.  Everything from the art, music, gameplay, story, and characters.  I love the outrageous way they flip out when you uncover their secrets during the class trials.  I love the character past time relationship building events where you can learn more about them.  I love the weebness of their speech, granted to an outsider, about 80% of their jokes will simply go over their head, but that's another charm for those on the inside. 

Danaganronpa v3 was not my favorite though, but that was mostly due to a few characters, not the actual story itself.  The ones that made it all worth it for me were: Kokichi, Kaito, Maki, and Miu.  But regarding the other games, I basically loved all of the characters.

To me, Danganronpa is certainly more of a series that you either love the way it plays and speaks, or you don't.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Jul 13, 2019)

kingjr9000 said:


> It could probably be because of waifus and husbandos.  But personally, I love everything about it.  Everything from the art, music, gameplay, story, and characters.  I love the outrageous way they flip out when you uncover their secrets during the class trials.  I love the character past time relationship building events where you can learn more about them.  I love the weebness of their speech, granted to an outsider, about 80% of their jokes will simply go over their head, but that's another charm for those on the inside.
> 
> Danaganronpa v3 was not my favorite though, but that was mostly due to a few characters, not the actual story itself.  The ones that made it all worth it for me were: Kokichi, Kaito, Maki, and Miu.  But regarding the other games, I basically loved all of the characters.
> 
> To me, Danganronpa is certainly more of a series that you either love the way it plays and speaks, or you don't.


The pacing killllllllllllllllllllllllllllls me so bad.
Bonding with the other characters is whatever, I don't really care for the filler aspects of the game as you don't need to know them for the cases but I can see why some would bother to do them for DR2. 

Anyway you can look at these if you want to hear my views better, just skim to the end of the posts to the Summaries.


----------



## Disquiet (Jul 13, 2019)

It still bothers me that I can't use the Drama rating in the Arcade

This thread is perfect for it


----------



## Keishin (Jul 13, 2019)

We only post Factual and Objective statements here.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 15, 2019)

Keishin said:


> We only post Factual and Objective statements here.


You've got that wrong!


----------

